# Ooops Situation - ball meets vent



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Tie a rope around Babe Ruth's ankles and lower him down into the vent.
Put a little dust mask on him and give him a flashlight.
My wife says you can't do that, so... Go downstairs to the closest vent under the offending first floor vent and open it up. Look around for the ball. If it's not in sight, work your way back to the furnace, vent by vent.
It would be quicker with the kid, but the wife's a psychologist, so I'll take her advice about the kid in the duct thing.
Ron


----------



## jcalvin (Feb 6, 2008)

Buy the kid another ball.


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

if the duct has ANY slope back to the furnace,, the ball is probably in the furnace plentum above the A-coil. Open the service port and see,if its not blow some air or push a wire with a rag attached down vent pipe to get it there. be prepared for lots MORE crap in there. Ever want to hire a furnace duct cleaner?? Perfect plan!! You could try a vacum on blow and stick it in duct


----------



## pixelsherpa (Mar 31, 2009)

4just1don said:


> if the duct has ANY slope back to the furnace,, the ball is probably in the furnace plentum above the A-coil. Open the service port and see,if its not blow some air or push a wire with a rag attached down vent pipe to get it there. be prepared for lots MORE crap in there. Ever want to hire a furnace duct cleaner?? Perfect plan!! You could try a vacum on blow and stick it in duct



Yes i investigated the ducts a little yesterday and they are filthy - the house is new to us. I figured I should get someone out clean them and hopefully remove the ball at the same time.


----------

